# First Strawberry of the Season (pix)



## Rebbetzin (Feb 19, 2012)

Last evening we were out playing with Spartacus, and I saw something hanging from my Strawberry Wheelbarrow, and it was a perfectly ripe Stawberry!! I knew I had flowers and some little green ones, but this was a real surprise!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

A beauty! Love strawberries.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 19, 2012)

We finally had breakfast at 1:00pm!!

Here is my plate





Over easy egg, hash browned potatoes stuffed with cheddar cheese, and half the strawberry..
And it was very sweet and nice!


----------



## heather1029 (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## capretta (Apr 9, 2012)

Yummy! We haven't even had the grass come up yet! Let alone a stawberry! mmm I hope you enjoyed it! 

Could you elaborate a little more on this 'strawberry wheelbarrow' I like the sound of it...


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 10, 2012)

YUM!


----------

